# Big Boys on Top



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The bigger sunfish, and nice bass, are starting to cruise the banks of the San Marcos River, probably looking for frogs and grasshoppers. Topwater poppers and "froggie" flies were effective today.

Sizes #8, #6, and #4 were tossed today, bringing the nine and ten inch fish up to hit them.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome Mike! I've fished for bass all my life and been fly fishing for about a year now, and I've still never hooked a fish on a topwater bait of any sort. I gotta break that streak soon....


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice pictures. I have been catching fish on top as well.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

That underwater shot of the lmb is straight bad ***!


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

What area is that first picture taken? I think I recognize it but I'm not sure.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Between Martindale and Staples


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

That is what I thought but wasn't sure. Saw the lilies and color and knew it was a bit down the SMR. So you fish just before 1977?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

PM me


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't, the forum is telling me that you do not have the settings allowing it.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

check out ctff.org

PM me there

Central Texas Fly Fishers is our local club. We would enjoy meeting you. Check out our details at the website above.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll look into it when I get back. I'll be leaving for a few days.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice catch that water looks great good report.


----------

